# Stance question



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

What did you change? Angles? Width? Highback lean?

Any change can make things weird. You want to change things gradually to let your body adjust. Some settings/agles might not agree with your knees etc.


----------



## Hess (Jan 16, 2013)

grafta said:


> What did you change? Angles? Width? Highback lean?
> 
> Any change can make things weird. You want to change things gradually to let your body adjust. Some settings/agles might not agree with your knees etc.


Thanks for your reply!

I adjusted everything. I changed the highbacks so they are parallel with the edge of the board, the biding width i kept the same, i did move the rear up a bit so i didn't get any heel overhang. and the angles i messed with a bit.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

grafta said:


> Any change can make things weird. You want to change things gradually to let your body adjust. Some settings/agles might not agree with your knees etc.


This ^

My angles are 18/-15. I tried 12/-6 to mix it up and my knees just couldn't handle it at my stance width. Play around with it and find what is comfortable. That's what's important.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

Your best bet is to bring a screwdriver with you next time you go and make small adjustments throughout the day. 

My rear leg was giving me trouble earlier this year so I tried to pay attention to what my leg was naturally trying to do, especially at the end of a run when it was most tired. I realized I was trying to twist my rear leg into more of a duck stance so thats exactly what I did with my angles and its been much better ever since. 

Everyone's body is different so you just have to experiement and find whats comfortable for you.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

18/-15 is my sweet spot. Just keep playing with them you will know when you have hit the sweet spot for your riding.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hess said:


> Front binding i about +20 and the rear is -9. The centered stance for the board is 22in wide. I moved them each out one, so its probably around 23-23.5.


That's quite wide, and quite a wide angle. FWIW I'm 5'7" and ride with +12 / -12 angles, but have also rode +9/-9... And my stance width is 21.25"

Try going back to reference stance width and see if it changes anything.

Remember: CHANGE ONE THING AT A TIME, otherwise you'll have no idea what is helping/hurting.


----------



## Hess (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you for all the replys and insight! 

I always forget to bring the screwdriver with me. I do like the wider stance, I feel its much more solid/stable when landing jumps. 

I think brucew is right. I think my back foot wants more of a duck stance, I believe it was wider last time. I'm going to try a different angles and see if that improves anything!

Thanks guys! Will report back when I find that "sweet spot"!


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

Hess said:


> Thank you for all the replys and insight!
> 
> I always forget to bring the screwdriver with me. I do like the wider stance, I feel its much more solid/stable when landing jumps.
> 
> ...


I was only suggesting the process of _how_ i found my setup, not the end result. theres nothing you can read on the internet that will determine what your angles or stance should be, its all trial and error on your part to find what works for you. :thumbsup:

your problem could also be technique related, especially the leg fatigue part.


----------



## Hess (Jan 16, 2013)

brucew. said:


> I was only suggesting the process of _how_ i found my setup, not the end result. theres nothing you can read on the internet that will determine what your angles or stance should be, its all trial and error on your part to find what works for you. :thumbsup:
> 
> your problem could also be technique related, especially the leg fatigue part.


When i first starting boarding i experienced similar leg fatigue and couldn't track the source. A year or two later i switched to this setup and the first time i set it up, I noticed i didn't have much leg fatigue and was able to board for a longer amount of time. Then just now when i re-did everything i'm experiencing the leg fatigue again. i think it is do the my current setup. I also noticed the current setup is making me lean back more, and put more pressure on my back leg. I'm not too sure why its making me lean back, but my guess is if i was more duck footed in the back, it would force me to center myself, instead of throwing my weight onto my back leg because its straighter. 

Also, I need to move my bindings down closer to the heelside edge.


I don't live close to a mountain, so I need to commute(2 hours)...and when I get there, my buddies just want to ride. Not wait around for me to make adjustments, which I can understand. 

Thanks again,

Ryan


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hess said:


> I don't live close to a mountain, so I need to commute(2 hours)...and when I get there, my buddies just want to ride. Not wait around for me to make adjustments, which I can understand.


Take off yourself for an hour and figure it out. I can't stand riding when something's wrong with my setup. I'll just leave whoever I'm riding with and meet up with them in a few runs...

If you're riding with a stance that used to be comfortable to you, but isn't anymore, I'd have to say it's maybe you and not the stance! If you don't get out much it could just be that your legs aren't in mid-season shape yet. :dunno:


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Take off yourself for an hour and figure it out. I can't stand riding when something's wrong with my setup. I'll just leave whoever I'm riding with and meet up with them in a few runs...


i agree

you just have to bite the bullet and spend the time making the adjustments or else you'll just be thinking about your setup rather than enjoying the your time riding. 

you can also strap in at home on a carpet and just stand around for awhile, bend your knees, squat for awhile....do some ollies, put pressure on your legs...etc and try making some adjustments there. it won't be as telling as if you were on the mountain but if your uncomfortable at home you'll be uncomfortable on the mountain.


----------



## Hess (Jan 16, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Take off yourself for an hour and figure it out. I can't stand riding when something's wrong with my setup. I'll just leave whoever I'm riding with and meet up with them in a few runs...
> 
> If you're riding with a stance that used to be comfortable to you, but isn't anymore, I'd have to say it's maybe you and not the stance! If you don't get out much it could just be that your legs aren't in mid-season shape yet. :dunno:


I don't think thats the problem, i workout 5 days a week and play hockey 3 times a week haha. Valid point though. 



brucew. said:


> i agree
> 
> you just have to bite the bullet and spend the time making the adjustments or else you'll just be thinking about your setup rather than enjoying the your time riding.
> 
> you can also strap in at home on a carpet and just stand around for awhile, bend your knees, squat for awhile....do some ollies, put pressure on your legs...etc and try making some adjustments there. it won't be as telling as if you were on the mountain but if your uncomfortable at home you'll be uncomfortable on the mountain.



Yeah thats what im going to do next time, just take a few runs myself and get everything fixed up.

Thanks guys!

Ryan


----------

